# Has anybody worked with Freecad?



## worn thumbs (7 Dec 2017)

I have a bit of experience with several 2D CAD programs and I have done a little with 3D modelling sytems such as proEngineer/Creo.Since I found Freecad I have been trying to become adept with it and am making slow progress.Has anybody else had a look at it?It became more interesting when they developed a machining module to generate toolpaths for CNC machines.Its a lot of capability for no cost,but the documentation really needs some effort.


----------



## MikeG. (7 Dec 2017)

I was with Autocad since R14. Because of the ridiculous cost I've finally gone over to DraftSight...another freebie. It's brilliant, entirely Autocad compatible, and took me about a day to become completely at ease with it. In many ways it is better than Autocad 2D (and there is a paid-for 3D pro version, which is cheaper for a lifetime's license than a single year of Autocad). If you struggle with Freecad, then I highly recommend that you give Draftsight a go.


----------



## worn thumbs (8 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion .The thing is that like you,I used to use Autocad-did the basic course twenty years ago.I also moved to 3D modelling a good while ago in the day job and would prefer to stick with 3D and Freecad does 2D drafting anyway.I find it great that at no cost I can install a 3D parametric modeller and while I can deal with very basic stuff,I wish there was more and better documentation as the developers have done a great job but the help side of things is a bit behind.If,as I hope,a cnc router comes to life in my workshop before long I will be keen to use the machining workbench of Freecad and again it is a bit sparse on the help and documentation side of things.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Dec 2017)

Ah right. I hadn't twigged that it was 3D modelling that was your priority.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (8 Dec 2017)

Onshape is worth a look too

www.onshape.com


----------



## CHJ (8 Dec 2017)

OpenScad looks interesting, seems to be considerable discussion on comparing it with FreeCad.

Can't get my head round Cad programs these days, too many years since I had to get my head round such, but I have recently been introduced to OpenScad and have managed to manipulate odd designs from the open source libraries to see how you can easily modify a project using an existing library. 

For instance, the following puts the thread on the item below and only needs two numbers changing to change pitch and diameter, as a stub to the basic cylinder library.


> module stub382()
> {
> difference()
> {
> ...


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Dec 2017)

That's nice. One of the frustrating things about SketchUp is the way it handles curves (spiral forms such as threads are even more awkward). I enjoy using it, but much time gets wasted working around the limitations.

Do any of the above have Linux binaries available - it might be worth me having a look.


----------

